# Lady!



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

lady's mom and dad brought her down to san antonio on saturday to live with me. it was a bit emotional for everyone so i waited til tonight to update everyone.

i've only ever had rescues, and re-homes who came from not so great situations before they came to live with me so it's almost insane to have lovely little lady who came happy and healthy and with all her favorite toys and treats.

she's very pretty!















she's in quarantine from lulabelle and peach, so she's living in our bedroom and i get to hear her little feet running on her wheel all night which is oddly soothing.









we are very grateful to her parents for making her such a sweetie, and letting her live with us.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I always seem to follow rescue threads on here, hoping to read that they end up in homes with some of the fantastic people from HHC. I think I'm drawn to them because my hedgie is a rescue as well. I'm so glad to hear that Lady found a wonderful home. She looks like she's very happy with you!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is so great that you took her  I love when we get to hear updates and see pics, I follow the rescue threads a lot too and love happy endings. I think its great that Lady's previous family took such great care of her and that she will get great care with you too. She's fortunate and will not have ever had to suffer from poor conditions. Glad everything worked out


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh shes a cutie!!! Congrats on ur new lil bundle. Its so wonderful that you have found each other .


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Lady is beautiful! What a little cutie! I'm glad she's going to continue her happy life with your family.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

I love the name Lady! And I love to hear my hedgies feet too :? It let's me know she is okay, Lol.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is so pretty!  Bet it was very hard to give her up.


----------

